# The 2012 Auckland Electric Vehicle Expo!



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

Big thanks to everyone for organising this event. Workshop or garage event to follow soon. Don't forget GreenStage event on 18 nov. let them know if you are intending to come.


----------



## morse90 (Mar 23, 2010)

No probs. Yes should be able to make it.


----------

